

Rails in Realtime, Part 2 - kellysutton
http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/31462727280/rails-in-realtime-part-2

======
marcamillion
Love this.

This is actually quite timely for me. An app I am trying to build, involves a
lot of real-time stuff and have been debating whether or not I should go to a
client-side MVC. I am not too gung-ho on doing it, largely because at the core
a lot of the functionality of the app is simple CRUD stuff. Then just a matter
of updating elements of the app in real time.

Is there a gem for Socket.IO?

~~~
kellysutton
Yes. <https://github.com/lyondhill/socket.io-ruby-client>

~~~
marcamillion
Is this what you guys used, or did you use the regular client in some other
way?

~~~
kellysutton
That is what we use in production.

------
mje
Great work Kelly. How much browser pain have you all had with data-attributes?

~~~
kellysutton
So far, no browser pain at all with the data-attributes.

When dealing with numbers, you will often find yourself making many calls to
parseInt(). Other than that, it's smooth sailing.

~~~
mje
Great thanks. So cool to see what you have done since the days at
AutomaticDuck.

------
marcamillion
Where is your production app hosted? Heroku? AWS? Your own colo box?

~~~
kellysutton
We use Slicehost.

